# The SBHonline Community Daily > Digerati Discussions! >  >  Passbook/American Airlines app/Pre √  --- integrated!

## JEK

Nice integration. Logon to the AA app and check-in and the boarding barcode appears in Passbook with the Pre √ logo.

photo.PNG

----------


## JEK

Hotel too

photo.PNG

----------


## BBT

As does deltas

----------


## JEK

Only glitch is that DCA doesn't have a Pre lane for the AA gates!

----------


## BBT

Yep it shows on all flights even if not applicable. It's still the 3 beeps that count

----------


## Petri

Watched the other day someone trying to get the barcode scanner read his shiny iPhone and failed, the AA lady did the work manually.

----------


## JEK

Yesterday I used mine and watched a number of them being used. I still like paper :)

----------


## Petri

Perhaps it was an user error :)   A matte display on a smartphone would be nice, though.


We've been travelling paperless for all of the four months -- apart from the boarding passes etc they give you at the airport.

----------

